# Strange things that dogs eat



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

January 14, 8:49 PM 
by Teri Webster, Pet Examiner

A carton of eggs -- including the carton -- has got to be the strangest thing a dog has ever eaten.

At least that's what I thought when a friend told me she turned her back for a few moments one day and her black lab, Indiana, decided to grab himself a high protein snack from the kitchen counter.

When she realized Indiana had eaten an entire carton of eggs, she rushed him to a nearby emergency veterinarian clinic.

Fortunately, Indiana was fine.

But the same could not be said for the staff at the emergency clinic.

The eggs gave Indiana gas so bad that everyone in the building was gagging.

What dog hasn't eaten something strange on impulse?

Some of them make it a hobby.

Take Lulu the bulldog, for example.

Lulu ate 15 baby pacifiers, earning herself the title of most unusual claim in December from Veterinary Pet Insurance (VPI).

She beat out 75,000 other "contestants," including a dog that ate several wigs and another dog that ate a packaged fire log.

Lulu had surgery to remove the pacifiers and came through it fine, the St. Louis Riverfront Times reported.

Of course, it is a serious matter when a pet swallows a strange object, as it can puncture his intestine or cause a blockage. If you ever suspect your pet has swallowed something he shouldn't have, a trip to the vet is in order.

Intestinal obstructions are considered an emergency that requires immediate veterinary attention.

Some pets have had surgery after eating bras, pens, pins, socks, fishing hooks, coins, balloons and rocks.

Large chunks of rawhide chew bones can also cause intestinal blockages if they are swallowed.

Read more stories about strange things pets swallow *here.*
Bow-ow! Dogs swallow pins, pens

Pet Examiner: Strange things that dogs eat


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Didn't you post this the other day? 

Just checked back over your posts...it wasn't the same but very similar.


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Didn't you post this the other day?
> 
> Just checked back over your posts...it wasn't the same but very similar.


Nope, first time I heard of it.

S.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i think eating there own sick/poop is preety strange!!!


----------



## Bonnyboy (Dec 27, 2008)

When our Bruce was young he ate the dishcloth  I had to pull it out of his butt when he went for a No2...I was gaggin when doin it. Dirty lil git


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw a bull terrier on the news once that ate a TV remote or something, and a dog that ate a load of golf balls, the owner said he could actually hear them clinking around inside the dog 

luckily they were both okay, I think!


----------



## lucana (Dec 30, 2008)

Buster's favourite is cheese, he loves it! The most dangerous thing he had was when he managed to get to the bins before they were collected once and got the carcass of a whole duck!!! He was really ill for days and I honestly thought it was the end of him, but eventually he recovered, poor greedy boy!


----------

